# Pellet stove shuts off after 15 minutes



## Pammy (Dec 16, 2007)

I installed a brand new Enviro EF3 yesterday. Burns great for 15 minutes only!! It shuts down every 15 minutes.I appears to be on a timer that automatically shuts off after 15 minutes exactly. Can I change the timer settings somehow? The controls are not a circuit board model. I don’t know what to do to get the stove to run more than 15 minutes at a time. really at a loss here...please help if you can....


----------



## Xena (Dec 16, 2007)

I saw something in the manual for that stove
outlining what to do if it shut off after 15 minutes
but I couldn't copy and paste from the online pdf.

Here's the link. It was on page 6: 
http://www.enviro.com/fireplace-products/pellet/freestanding-fireplace.html#EF3Bi


Just an FYI. I had to read the manual from front to back
more times than I can count when we first got our stove.
Good luck and enjoy!


----------



## Pammy (Dec 16, 2007)

I read the manual ten times and there was nothing in there on "why" it would shut down after 15 minutes, just that it could....still frustrated... thanks


----------



## Xena (Dec 16, 2007)

Yes I see that it doesn't explain why, but if you've followed
the steps it mentions  and your stove still does not function
properly then I would call the dealer.
Even if you did a self install they should be able to put you
on the right track for things to look for.   Just might be faster
than waiting for knowledgeable persons to show up here...
unless your dealer is closed today otherwise I'd shoot them a call.


----------



## GVA (Dec 16, 2007)

Shane and Hearthtools where are you...........  
They'll be here soon.
I would say it has to do with proof of fire sensor, but don't know
Wait for them....


----------



## hearthtools (Dec 16, 2007)

GVA said:
			
		

> Shane and Hearthtools where are you...........
> They'll be here soon.
> I would say it has to do with proof of fire sensor, but don't know
> Wait for them....


I answered on his other post.

sounds like a wire is off  the Low limit switch or it is bad.

Open up the side of the stove and check all the wires.

Where did you get your stove?

Go to the dealer and have them put on a new limit switch.
UNLESS YOU GOT THIS FROM A ONLINE DEALER
THEN YOU ARE $hit out of luck with service
Here is a trouble shooting PDF on my website on the enviro parts page
http://www.hearthtools.com/enviro_pellet.htm 


The Low limit switch keeps the stove going after the 15 minute start up timer is done.
If the stove is hot it will stay going
when the stove cools down after you turn off the auger the stove will cool down and shut off automaticly

You can Jump the wires TOGETHER to test. You can leave it jumped to run but you will have to unplug the stove AFTER you shut the Auger off and let is cool for and hour
The low limit switch will be closed after the stove heat up 140 Deg
The switch is Normally closed when cold.


----------



## Pammy (Dec 16, 2007)

I bought the stove from a local Home hardware store. I just spoke to the installer who said he would check into it further tomorrow. i wil mention the low limit switch to him . I guess I can't do much more until then. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## eernest4 (Dec 16, 2007)

hi penny,

I read in your manuel on page #7,line #2 High temp safety switch. If the tempurature of the hopper reaches 200 deg.F, the auger will stop ,thus shutting down the stove.

Now ,if after 15 minutes, you see the firepot empty and the fire is going out from lack of pellets, it means that your hopper went up to 200 def f.  and the auger shut off.

I also read your start up instructions where they say not to turn on the fan control A, convection blower until the room is up to temp.

This, I believe is a mis print. If you do not turn on the convection fan motor as soon as you get a fire in the fire pot, you will begin to overheat the heat exchanger and possibly over heat the hopper causing the safety switch to turn off the auger and starve your fire for fuel, thus turning off the fire.

Try turning the room blower fan( A) on high as soon as you get a fire in the fire cup and then time the stove to see if it shuts down in 15 minutes or runs longer.

Also, if the stove does shut down, look into the firepot through the window to determine if it shut down from lack of pellets,indicating that the hopper safety switch turned off the auger pellet feed motor.

This at least,will give you an idea what is going on with your stove.

It could be that you need a new hopper safety switch because it is turning off the stove 
before 200 degrees or for some reason, the hopper is overheating ,up past 200degree f and the safety switch is doing its job as intended by the mfg. Then, you will have to figure out why the hopper should be overheating,if that is truely the case.


----------



## hearthtools (Dec 16, 2007)

If the stove is shutting off after 15 minutes Start up
99% sure the Low limit (proof of fire switch) is not connected or not closing at 140 deg


----------

